# When can I take a group of parents and kids to SPSP?



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

I have a church group that I'd like to take some parents and their kids to SPSP. The kids age range from 3 - 16 years old. I'm thinking about a Saturday. I have a couple of questions to ask:

-- When is a good time this spring to take them. Is middle to end of April OK?
-- Can I just use bunker for bait? Blood worms cost to much.


Thanks for your help!


Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Blood worms middle of april. I am sure there will be some guys here that will be there that will help make this a time to remember. IMHO u can't get enough kids out there fishing. If rods and reels are a problam u might get help there also



9


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

White perch will eat nightcrawlers too. That is probably more of a lock than stripers.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Stan I think it's wonderful idea. Since bloodworms are out of the question take CJS's suggestion and use night crawlers. Cut bunker will also work and will fresh shrimp from the supermarket. I can help with hi/lo rigs & sinkers for everyone if needed. Good luck. BTW the end of April is a good time.


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

As far as time of year april will be the best bet for actually catching fish and not freezing the little kids.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

definitely take more than bunker that time of year, night crawlers are fairly cheap and you definitely want the kids to at least get a nibble or two, or at least have a chance at a perch! My first fish was a 5'' spot, and that was 25yrs ago and I'm 30 now and have been hooked ever since! (i am hooked so bad i feel like the big catch) and just to think it all started with a 5" spot!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Croaker D said:


> definitely take more than bunker that time of year, night crawlers are fairly cheap and you definitely want the kids to at least get a nibble or two, or at least have a chance at a perch! My first fish was a 5'' spot, and that was 25yrs ago and I'm 30 now and have been hooked ever since! (i am hooked so bad i feel like the big catch) and just to think it all started with a 5" spot!


Boy is that true. 63 yrs ago I caight my first fish - a 5 or 6 inch creek chub - on a cane pole with string tide to the end of it. I can still remember every detail of that fish, even the smell. Get those kids out there fishing and they'll start to build wonderful memories.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

That would be a great time of year to go. All the baits mentioned will work with nitecrawlers probably being the best for some perch action. Also if the fish aren't cooperating a simple rig of a string tied to a chicken neck hung off the pier will get you some crabs !! Just remember that everyone over 16 will need a license and a FIN number to fish and crab.

If you wait until June 2 or 9 then the cost of a license goes away since these are free fishing days in Maryland http://www.dnr.maryland.gov/fisheries/keepfishing/?page=freebayfish


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Wow, that's a tough one. If you take them before opening season, you will tire out any pregnant fish assuming you will be using small equipment. This could kill the pregnant fish. If you wait until the season starts, you will have so many people fishing the beach, there may not be room for the kids. I would wait until the end of April or early May as there won't be as many people fishing it then.


----------



## kevin crowley (Mar 8, 2011)

Try Wye Mills spillway! Grass shrimp ,small shade dart and a float! Almost guaranteed dozens of bites! I have started all my nephews here because it's a long day if their not catching.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

Nice to take kids and parent to fish at Sandy Point however please keep your eyes open some places or deep and it has a very strong rip-tide ,I was there last year when a 10 yrs old boy drowned within a split 2nd


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

I regularly take a group of children fishing. Two places I would highly reccomend would be Romancoke or Ft Smallwood. The piers have been renovated and are "kid friendly". Ft Smallwood has a playground for those children who lose interest in the fishing. The other item that makes me reccomend these piers is the no casting needed. Bait up and drop down. The bites were plentiful at Ft smallwood last year as I took a group of grade school lids out in late April.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

That's some valuable info from Big Rad concerning safety. Along those lines you might also consider Downs Park. Check out their web site. http://www.aacounty.org/RecParks/parks/downs/index.cfm


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

Fort Smallwood is a great spot for kids. Mine always seen to catch spot and WP. fish bites BW works great and you don't have to keep rebaiting.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for all your advice, I really like SPSP and so will be taking the group there on the 14th.

We have 8 families in the group. I have 2 casting rigs and another guy has one rig (depending on how many people come, We'll borrow rigs from friends.). I'm planning on borrowing enough rigs for one for each family. For bait, I'm planning on using:

-- Night Crawlers.
-- Blood Worm FishBites
-- Cut bunker

A last question, what hook size do you guys recommend for each of the above baits?

Thanks!!!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Stan I hope you realize the potential problems of taking a bunch of rookie fishermen to SPSP on a weekend during trophy season. The beach will be very crowded. You'll be spending a lot of time doing damage control. Anyway to answere your question about hook size here's my recommendations.

First off only use circle hooks - easier for the fishernem and definitely easier on the fish.

#2-- Night Crawlers.
1/0-- Blood Worm FishBites
2/0 - 4/0-- Cut bunker

Good luck. It should be a very interesting experience to say the least.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello Catman,
Thanks! Large rock fish season does not start till the following Saturday (21st). I thought about this.

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

That beach will be packed even preseason. 

Shouldn't be a problem if you are only fishing 1 or 2 rods if your intent is to spike 10 rods it might be difficult


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

CJS said:


> That beach will be packed even preseason.
> 
> Shouldn't be a problem if you are only fishing 1 or 2 rods if your intent is to spike 10 rods it might be difficult



What part of the beach should I go to? I'd imagine that the point would be the most crowded.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Wherever you can find the space. Could be tough as that time of year can be packed.


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

It depends on how crowded it gets. There are some snaggy spots that may be ok for short casts for perch and will keep kids happy but will be avoided by the majority of the crowd. 

But trying to tend multiple rods in the middle of that crowd will be a chore. Somewhat of a safety issue as well. You don't want to have a bunch of kids playing in the wash around a bunch of guys trying to cast as far as possible. Some of whom will be blissfully unaware of the dangers of casting around people.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Looks like Stan has his mind made up to take the kids to SPSP regardless of the safety issues many of you have brought up.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I wouldn't even take _myself_ to SPSP.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

So, I must say that I'm confused. I started this thread with a general question about taking a group of parents and friends to SPSP. I got back nothing but very possitive feedback. Also, even Catman was kind enough to offer some tackle for the trip.

So far I've:
-- Talked to this group for advice.
-- Called up the park for advice.
-- Talked to other people who have used the park (I only wnet there three times last fall).

Now, after I've sent out the email to all the families and everyone is gettling licnenes and working on equipment, I'm told that SPSP is: dangiourious, and almost implied that it's not suitable for families. 


The entry fee goes way up the next weekend, and I expected big crowds then, that's why I selected that time.

Can someone please explain to me, what has changed? 

BTW: I'm swampped with work so it will be a while till I get back.

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sounds like there will be a bunch off disappointed kids and families if it doesn't happen. I'd be happy to give you a hand that day. I can also bring some spinning rods if needed. What's for lunch.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

It's not that it's "dangerous" or "unsuitable to families" any more than other publicly accessible places, it's just that it's so damn crowded that it's unsuitable to ANYONE that has an alternative in my opinion. I've only been there a couple times, and both times there were people within 2ft of me while I attempted to fish. The last time, a family sat down LITERALLY in front of my right sand spike, and people's lines kept drifting into mine because they weren't using enough weight. People walked into my line, etc. etc. etc.

I won't go into more detail, because there was severe backlash last time, but suffice it to say it's unlikely that you will be able to communicate any concerns to those around you unless you're multilingual.



Long and short of it? I'd rather go to work than fish there.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Nothing changed. You are just getting more information. Decisions tend to turn out the best when you have all of the pertinent information.

Normally, the week or two before opening day is the best time to catch a cow migrating past SPSP. When the fish are biting, there are cow pictures all over P&S and the beach will be very crowded. When the beach gets very crowded, it isn't a good time to take the kids. 

You may well be ok though. With the mild winter we had it wouldn't surprise me if the migrating cows are long gone by mid April. If that is the case, it won't be crowded.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Catman: For you, I'd roll out the good stuff. You've been a big help to me with great advice for a long time.

Everyone: Now I get it. Let me get back to the guy that is in charge ofmy small group. Maybe this is not the best thing.


Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

I really like SPSP. It is where I took my little ones to fish. I offered the other locations because I also was taking a small group fishing who weren't my kids. A crowded beach situation could be a nightmare should a child get distracted and wander off. On the pier I was able to lay eyes on my entire group without much effort. Safety, safety, and did I say the safety of other peoples kids was my concern? If I'm out there that day I'll introduce myself and add another set of eyes to the mix. Good luck and I usually let some kid reel in the fish I hook


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Stan as an option to might consider Downs Park. I've had a group of 20 kids fishing there and everyone had fun and caught fish. It's very kid friendly and they didn't have to cast far. There's even a beach area they can fish from. Check it out. http://www.aacounty.org/RecParks/launch/downs.cfm


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Catman: I like it!! Let me check with the group.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Catman, dude on a coach, Big Rad, and Husky MD: Thanks so much for all your pointers--and patience in helping me understand your advice. The trip is on for Downs park. I'll let you all know how many kids are coming when the trip gets closer. If anyone would like to come, lunch is on me!!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'll be there. How can I pass up a bunch of kids fishing and a free lunch.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I'll try to be there if I'm in the country.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

So, the fishing trip is set for this Saturday. We'll be meeting at 10:00 AM at the Downs Park pier. The weather is supposed to be great, but I've had lots of cancellations. So, far it will only be 4 families with two wife's coming. If anyone would like to come, the menu is:

-- Egg Salad sandwiches.
-- Fruit and Salad
-- Other families will bring sides to share. (you guys will be our guest, and will only be expected to bring: Advice and a good appetite.

To find me: I'm 6' 3", grey and balding. My wife is Chinese and we will be bringing our youngest 2 children.

Please tell me if your interested in coming, so we can plan food. However, I really don't expect many guys to show up. Just your advice has been a huge help and I know that your all busy. But, many thanks for even thinking about showing up.

So, two last questions:

-- Bait: Fishbites, Night crawlers??, bunker? What do you guys think?

-- Hooks: I'm supplying the tackle for the entire group. for hooks, I've got:

#2/0 Circle
#1, #2, #4, #6 Kahle
Sinkers: Various kinds.

-- What kind of rigs should I use. I'd imagine High/low would be the best? What about fish finder? Carolina??

Thanks again for all your help. I'll make sure to tell you all how things go!!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## wanderboy (May 26, 2011)

for the short amount of time I was in MD (less than a week), I fish off Downs park 4 times! 

it's a great place. my 2 & 5 loves it. I don't have problem letting them running wild on the pier since both sides are very "kids friendly" - see the wires. 

no, you don't need a fish finder, you don't need any special rig, just rod/reel, line (at least 6lb mono), maybe a VERY long handle net (some of those regular there will have a drop net they are more than happy to share it with you). the water level is not as high as what's on Catman's pic, last Aug I was there. just FYI.


One thing you might need to watch out for is letting kids round around wild and someone is doing casting. Usually fishermen will watch these type of thing, so they don't hook into someone, but if your kids, so you better pay extra attention, and tell them to stay away, or go at front of the fishermen if necessary. 

regular worms are fine.

make sure to share some pic of the catches. 

and that Catman dude is one hell of funny guy too.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

wanderboy said:


> for the short amount of time I was in MD (less than a week), I fish off Downs park 4 times!


Wow! Sounds like a nice place. I've got my 9 and 11 year old out in the back yard hunting for worms........

Many thanks to Catman for suggesting this in the first place. Also, thanks to everyone for getting my brain to see clearly about kids at SPSP.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Manlystanley said:


> Catman, dude on a coach, Big Rad, and Husky MD:


That's no way to get extra time on the field...


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

Its a nice park! During the summer, they have concerts on Sundays. Bring your bike if the fishing isn't so good.

I've only fished there a few times and caught catfish, perch and spot. It's a nice 6yo $330,000 pier. You can get a season pass for $40 that's also good for Fort Smallwood, Quiet Waters, and Kinderpark. 60+ can purchase a lifetime pass for the same price.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Stan I'm sorry but I've already made plans for this Saturday & Sunday. I'd love to be there so see all those kids fishing. You guys are going to have a blast. Please take some pics. Hope all the kids catch something. 

BTW Twinkies the Golden Season Pass is a lifetime pass for use seniors and it's free.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for you advice!! Another question, I just called up:

Fishbone's Bait & Tackle
4729 Mountain Road, Pasadena, MD 21122
(410) 360-0573 ‎


They said that the best bait is:

BW: $11
Shrimp: $4.99

I've never heard of anyone using shrimp. What do you guys think??

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

catman said:


> BTW Twinkies the Golden Season Pass is a lifetime pass for use seniors and it's free.


I'm not a senior yet. I have five children, ages: 29, 27, 24, 10 and 8. So, I'll be fishing with my younger girls for some time..........

THanks again for your help!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

In the summer I only use shrimp for cats, HH and WP. Grass shrimp are also good but for WP only.


----------



## firemunkee (Apr 6, 2012)

Croaker D said:


> definitely take more than bunker that time of year, night crawlers are fairly cheap and you definitely want the kids to at least get a nibble or two, or at least have a chance at a perch! My first fish was a 5'' spot, and that was 25yrs ago and I'm 30 now and have been hooked ever since! (i am hooked so bad i feel like the big catch) and just to think it all started with a 5" spot!


Lol that's what exactly happened to me last september, a 5" spot, and now I'm hooked!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Depends on what you are targeting. I would skip the shrimp unless you think there are croaker *hardhead" to be caught. I don't think there are yet.



Manlystanley said:


> Thanks for you advice!! Another question, I just called up:
> 
> Fishbone's Bait & Tackle
> 4729 Mountain Road, Pasadena, MD 21122
> ...


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

HuskyMD said:


> Depends on what you are targeting. I would skip the shrimp unless you think there are croaker *hardhead" to be caught. I don't think there are yet.


So far, what I've got is:

-- Earth worms (My girls are digging them as we speak).
-- Fishbites BW
-- Gulp Alive minnows (I boght these because hte NC forum said there great when I go down there).
-- Various lures (But, I don't think to be caught that I can keep via a lure--correct?

Is this enough??

Thanks!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

With all the kids, please be carefull that they stay out of the way of other fisherman fishing (hooks) and those who decide they DON'T need a shocker (sinker ahoy)...

Sandcrab


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Well, had a great time. Lot's of people on the pier and we were the only people that caught anything: a 8" rock fish. Returned to find it's mom and dad.

-- Bait used: Everything: BW, grass shrimp, fishbites, gulp, etc.
-- Rigs: High/low and fish finder.

No one on the pier caught anything. And there was lots of people. BUt, had a great day. THanks for the advice of going there. It was lots of fun. My girls kept on saying on the way home: THat was such a fun day......

One funny story, the park police came up to all the people at the end of the pier and said in a loud voice: "you all have ylour licences?" We said "Yes" and that was it. 

Best Regards,
Stan


----------

